# پایگاه‌های داده > NoSQL >  سخت افزار مورد نیاز برای کار با داده های حجیم (Big Data)?

## vb8334

سلام 

دوستان من ارشد نرم افزار هستم ترم اول من برای پایگاه داده موضوع ارائه مقالم درمورد (uniform access to Nosql systems) هستش 

سوالات من : 

1- آیا به سخت افزار فیزیکی احتیاج دارم برای پیاده سازی این مقاله چون با داده های حجیم سر و کار داره یا میشه از هاست ابری هم استفاده کرد؟ 

2-اگر موضوعی که در راستای موضوعی که انتخاب کردم سراغ دارید معرفی کنید ممنون میشم 

با تشکر

----------


## مبین رنجبر

> سلام 
> 
> دوستان من ارشد نرم افزار هستم ترم اول من برای پایگاه داده موضوع ارائه مقالم درمورد (uniform access to Nosql systems) هستش 
> 
> سوالات من : 
> 
> 1- آیا به سخت افزار فیزیکی احتیاج دارم برای پیاده سازی این مقاله چون با داده های حجیم سر و کار داره یا میشه از هاست ابری هم استفاده کرد؟ 
> 
> 2-اگر موضوعی که در راستای موضوعی که انتخاب کردم سراغ دارید معرفی کنید ممنون میشم 
> ...


خیر نیاز به هیچ سخت افزار فیزیکی ندارید. هم می توانید به صورت محلی پروژه خودتون رو پیاده کنید و یا اگر نیاز داشتید می توانید برروی محیط واقعی هم مثال خودتون رو اجرا کنید. در ایران مرجع هدوپ ایران به آدرس http://hadoop.ir سرویس های ابری داده های حجیم را ارائه می کند.

فعلا مناسب ترین موضوع و متداول ترین موضوع بین دانشجویان در ایران موضوع NoSQL هست.

----------


## vb8334

مرسی از پاسختون

میشه در مورد این قسمت از صحبتتون بیشتر توضیح بدید 

* می توانید به صورت محلی پروژه خودتون رو پیاده کنید* 

و یه سوال دیگه من دیتا برای کار تحقیقاتیم از کجا پیدا کنم؟ تعداد داده های حجیم چقدر باید باشه از نظر رکورد و از نظر حجم

منظورم اینه که من باید حجم دیتا زیادی دانلود کنم برای کار تحقیقاتیم مثلآ : 20 گیگ

ببخشید سوال هام خیلی مبتدیانه هستش .


با تشکر

----------


## -سیّد-

> و یه سوال دیگه من دیتا برای کار تحقیقاتیم از کجا پیدا کنم؟ تعداد داده های حجیم چقدر باید باشه از نظر رکورد و از نظر حجم
> 
> منظورم اینه که من باید حجم دیتا زیادی دانلود کنم برای کار تحقیقاتیم مثلآ : 20 گیگ


سلام
در صورت نیاز به داده‌ی واقعی فارسی، می‌تونید با ما تماس بگیرید:
info *[-at-]* yooz *[-dot-]* ir
ما  توی موتور یوز، تقریباً تمام داده‌های وب فارسی رو از کل کشور جمع‌آوری  کردیم (بیش از ۱.۵ میلیارد صفحه‌ی وب الان توی index مون هست (که اکثراً  فارسی هستن)، و بیش از ۴ میلیارد صفحه crawl کردیم). البته ۲۰ گیگی که  گفتید یه مقدار کمه! مقیاس کار ما ترابایت هست. ولی خوب می‌تونید یه sample  از داده‌ی ما رو بگیرید که راحت‌تر بتونید باهاش کار کنید. ما شدیداً  علاقمند به همکاری با دانشگاه‌ها و پروژه‌های تحقیقاتی هستیم.
نمونه‌هایی  از داده‌های تحلیل‌شده‌ی ما (که البته حجمش خیلی کمه، چون جنس داده‌اش  جوریه که خیلی حجیم نیست) رو می‌تونید از این آدرس دریافت کنید:
http://yooz.ir/about/dataset

در صورت نیاز، می‌تونید از داده‌های انگلیسی موجود هم استفاده کنید، مثلاً dump ویکیپدیا:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipe...abase_download
http://dumps.wikimedia.org/

----------

